# Taft Street Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Welcome to our little piece of community. We are a fair trade coffee shop in the montrose area of Houston. 2115 taft also serves as a church, a recording studio, an art gallery, a book store, and also serves as a community center for those in the area. We house many other things during the week, as well:

MONDAY:- Swing dance lessons @ 7pm for beginners and 2nd class at 830pm

TUESDAY:- Open Mic Poetry night @ 8pm (sign-up at 730pm)

Wholyfit is held in the children's area from 630-730pm (contact [email protected])

WEDNESDAY:- Central City Co-op, 9am-6pm

Raw Food Pot Luck held on 2nd Wednesdays of each month. THURSDAY:Raw Food Pot Luck also held on 4th Thursdays of each month (contact Tambra @ 281 530 6736 after 12pm for more info.)

FRIDAY:- Ecclesia Game Night (3rd Fridays of every month 6-10pm) SATURDAY:-Taft Street Market (9am-1pm)

Tango (3:30 pm to 6:30 pm)

Swing Dance (once a month/posted dates)

SUNDAY:- Ecclesia Services: 9am, 11am and 5:30pm

more information and photos coming shortly!

More...


----------

